# New Canadian member



## skippy (May 28, 2009)

Great resource which helped me select the TTS build that I wanted. Just took delivery of an 09 Roadster
last week and have not been able to wipe the stupid smirk off my face. Awesome car. My second Audi
(A4 3.0) and the TTS replaces my last vehicle an 05 350Z Roadster. Great car but just not the attention
to detail the Audi TTS has.

I bought a Phantom Black with Nappa (Red) interior. Love the 19" wheels but went with the 18" set
as I prefered a little more compliant ride when not in Mag ride. Thanks for the all the information on the
Ipod topics. Car was built with all the trimmings except Nav and Ipod intergration.


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice colour combo,welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome any pics :?:


----------



## skippy (May 28, 2009)

Yellow TT

Here is an image of the exterior. Sorry for the low res. She sure looks good 
all waxed up.


----------



## skippy (May 28, 2009)

Here's the interior shot.

Skip


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy. Nice motor! 

Where abouts in Canada are you from?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## skippy (May 28, 2009)

Just outside of Vancouver in Abbotsford.
Nice smaller sized city with the mountain roads not far off.

Great place to drive in the summer and winter.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds nice mate, welcome once again.

Have family dotted around Canada, but not Vancouver, mainly Toronto and Calgary


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Very Nice Perfect time of Year to have that in Canada or anywhere for that matter.
Welcome from a very New person as well. Anywhere near Halifax?


----------

